# Toddler killed by SEPTA train



## Superliner Diner (Jun 4, 2003)

From WPVI-Channel 6 TV in Philadelphia:



> Philadelphia police and SEPTA are investigating the death of a young boy, apparently struck by a train, along SEPTA tracks in Upper Darby township Tuesday night.


The tragedy occurred on the *100* line, the Norristown High Speed Line (light rail) that runs between 69th Street Terminal in Upper Darby and Norristown. Details are here.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 5, 2003)

Why would you let you child play on a RR track?! It's sad to see children pay for there family, friend or daycare person mistakes, how sad.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 5, 2003)

oh boy *shakes head in disgust*


----------



## AlanB (Jun 5, 2003)

amtrakadirondack said:


> Why would you let you child play on a RR track?!


Well acording to the story, they didn't let him play on the tracks. However as many a parent has found out, sometimes all you have to do is blink and your small child can be off doing something bad.


----------

